
FCC proposes new fees for amateur radio licenses – KB6NU's Ham Radio Blog - lightlyused
https://www.kb6nu.com/fcc-proposes-new-fees-for-amateur-radio-licenses/
======
PaulHoule
If the lower the GMRS fees maybe another person will get a GMRS license and
they have a conversation.

